# DNS-Einträge und Nameserveränderungen



## markusli (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute

Mal ne Frage, die mir evtl. Jemand beantworten kann:

Nehmen wir an wir haben eine Website am laufen auf Hosting der Firma X und nun wollen wir diese zügeln zu Hostingpartner Y. Da aber User die alte Seite schon kannten und kennen wollen wir das diese nicht evtl. 24Std. oder länger warten müssen um auf die neuste zu gelangen (Anpassungen bei allen ISP der User).....welche Möglichkeiten bieten sich an ausser eine Datei mit einem Redirection auf dem Webserver der Firma X und welchen EInfluss haben die versch. Möglichkeiten auch in Bezug auf das Time to Live etc...

Oder ..wäre es nicht sinnvoller alle Aenderungen vorzunehmen und auf dem alten Web der Firma X die DNS-Einträge gleich zu löschen?
Welchen EInfluss hat übrigens der Browsercache der User in diesem ganzen "Spiel"?

Danke für Eure Meinungen und Ratschläge!


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,
hast du schon mal was  von Hirnwindungen gehört bzw. damit
in Konflikt geraten ?
Also ich bin gerade damit beschäftigt einen Konflikt damit bei mir 
zulösen bzw. zu entwirren.
Dazu und nicht nur aus Egoismus schildere ich dir jetzt das, was ich
aus deinem Beitrag gelsen habe, in der Hoffnung danach wieder klar
zu sehen.
Website mit einmaligem Namen bei ISP X  
soll nach ISP Y mit gleichem Namen.
durch den Umzug könnte eine Zugriffspause entstehen,
die du dadurch vermeiden willst indem du eine
Umleitung von X nach Y bei X einrichtest, liege ich noch richtig. ?
Das würde bedeuten das es deinen einmaligen Namen 
*zweimal gibt* und das ist *nicht möglich, oder !?* 
So, mir geht es wieder besser.  
Da ich dieses nicht aufs spiel setzen möchte,
überlege ich die DNS Eintragslöscherei nicht,
und ob des Useres Browser-Cache anhand dieses Geschehens
schwindling wird oder nicht, ist nun echt sein Problem.
Nun sage ich  tschüss und noch viel Spass hier.

PS. Sollte ich mir nur einbilden entwirrt zu_sein, dann sage es bitte.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Mai 2004)

Eine sinnvolle, vernünftige Vorgehensweise sagt dir gerne der Support deines neuen Providers (der das auch für dich managen sollte).


----------

